# 27outlaw or 28 silverback



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

i have 28x10x12 silver backs all the way around . but can get outlaws for $400 that are 27x12x12 , i ride a 2004 prairie 700 

heres the question keep the silverbacks (they work VERY well on this atv ) or should i try the 27s and run 12s all the way around ?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

27laws 12 wide would look sweet but if ur goin to go with laws get the 28 law 2s my buddy has the 29.5 law 2s and those tire are just down right sick he broke an axle that was already bad and made it through all the holes at the one place we ride in 3 wheel def a bad *** tire but once again it's all in what u want either way u still got a good tire 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Havent had outlaws on a machine before (I actually bought a set of wheels with them on and traded them for silverbacks). I prefer the silverbacks due mostly to the looks of them. The just look meaner. If you are talking about the "outlaw 2's", they are bad *** looking too, and mainly because they look more like the silverbacks than the original Outlaws.

If it were me, and your talking about outlaw 2's, then flip a coin. Silverbacks and outlaw 2's are both bad *** mean looking tires. If your looking at the regular outlaws vs. silverbacks, I'd keep the silverbacks. Both probably handle great in mud, but I just don't like the look of the regular outlaws vs. silverbacks.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I've herd from guys on here that the 27" outlaw is a very rough riding tire.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ the 27" law has the same lug spacing as the original 29.5" laws. They ride the same IMO. I've had all 26x12s, 27skinny/wides, all 28x10.5s & all 28x9.5s, OG 29.5 s/w, and 31 s/w.....got a little outlaw experience lol. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

NickS said:


> Havent had outlaws on a machine before (I actually bought a set of wheels with them on and traded them for silverbacks). I prefer the silverbacks due mostly to the looks of them. The just look meaner. If you are talking about the "outlaw 2's", they are bad *** looking too, and mainly because they look more like the silverbacks than the original Outlaws.
> 
> If it were me, and your talking about outlaw 2's, then flip a coin. Silverbacks and outlaw 2's are both bad *** mean looking tires. If your looking at the regular outlaws vs. silverbacks, I'd keep the silverbacks. Both probably handle great in mud, but I just don't like the look of the regular outlaws vs. silverbacks.


And I was talking bout the outlaw 2s that would be what I'd get I've seen them in person in action and they look bad a** that will prob be my next tire after my terms wear out 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ the 27" law has the same lug spacing as the original 29.5" laws. They ride the same IMO. I've had all 26x12s, 27skinny/wides, all 28x10.5s & all 28x9.5s, OG 29.5 s/w, and 31 s/w.....got a little outlaw experience lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Thought I read on here that the 27s road like crap guess it was something else.oops lol.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I always heard the 28 laws rode bad. Hell all laws ride bad lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer the ride of outlaws over silverbacks all day and yes ive owned both 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea my 29.5 outlaw2s ride great after about 8mph.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

I love my 28" backs no problems here I say save your cash and put it into other mods.


----------

